# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Odgodjeno rezanje pupkovine

## Yummy_mummy

Citala sam dosta o tome da se pupkovina treba prerezati tek kad prestane pulsirati i kad postane blijeda, jer se ranim rezanjem pupkovine beba uskracuje za 1/3 krvi koja se jos nalazi u posteljici. Navodno sprecava anemiju kod beba a i razne druge bolesti. Zanima me da li je neka osoba na ovom forumu odlucila kasnije prerezati bebinu posteljicu i kakva su iskustva opcenito?

----------


## Peterlin

> Citala sam dosta o tome da se pupkovina treba prerezati tek kad prestane pulsirati i kad postane blijeda, jer se ranim rezanjem pupkovine beba uskracuje za 1/3 krvi koja se jos nalazi u posteljici. Navodno sprecava anemiju kod beba a i razne druge bolesti. Zanima me da li je neka osoba na ovom forumu odlucila kasnije prerezati bebinu posteljicu i kakva su iskustva opcenito?


Pa zar to nije općepoznato? Ja mislim da je to standard. 

Znam da su tako radili kad su mm-u nudili da prereže pupkovinu našeg starijeg sina - čekali su da prestane pulsirati. On se nije usudio cvaknuti  :Grin: , pa je to ipak učinio doktor... Za mlađeg sina se ne sjećam jer sam imala gadnu epiziotomiju, pa su me uspavali.

----------


## sarasvati

A ispada da ipak nije standard u svim bolnicama  :Sad:  Eto na jednom porodu, prije pet dana, rezali odmah bez pitanja.
Yummy_mummy, ovisi gdje ces roditi!

----------


## Lutonjica

Mislim da će danas u većini bolnica pričekati da otpulsira, ALI moraš naglasiti da to želiš kako ne bi zaboravili  :Wink:

----------


## Apsu

Ipak nije standard, ja sam se morala derati na ženu da ne reže odma, dobro da sam u onom bunilu skužila. Valjda joj se žurilo dalje na kavu.

----------


## Vrci

Ja nemam pojma jel rezana odmah il ne. Znam da je muz rezao,al ne znam koliko je proslo od poroda.
Koliko vremena uopce treba da otpulsira?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Treba kojih 20-30 minuta da odpulsira. Kod moje kceri su cekali samo 5 min. Babica je rekla da su odrezali pupkovinu prije nego je odpulsirala zato sto sam imala traumaticni 48 satni porod, pa da mi skrati muke.

----------


## Vrci

A onda su odmah rezali,mozda par min cekali

Ali meni to nije bilo bitno

----------


## maca papucarica

Yummy, odakle ti da treba pola sata da odpulsira?
Koliko ja znam, radi se o minutama.

----------


## Lutonjica

Yummi, ne pulsira tako dugo, riječ je o minutama, maksimalno 5-10 minuta

----------


## mikka

ja mislim da kod nas u rodilistima odmah rezu, osim ako izricito ne naglasis da zelis pricekati, s tim da zelje nisu bas uvijek dobrodosle  :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

pa ne znam, moje iskustvo je da većina ili samoinicijativno pusti pulsirati, ili bar pita jel to želiš. 
možda zbog prisustva doule?

----------


## ninochka

meni su na svetom duhu 2008. samoinicijativno čekali da otpulsira (ima to negdje i na rodinom DVD-u :D)- al nisu radili probleme oko toga

----------


## Zuska

Već neko vrijeme želim pitati, otvoriti temu ili popričati o tome...samo nikako da nađem vremena da se najprije detaljnije informiram. Pa ću, evo, ipak pitati. 

Trebam roditi za jedno dva mjeseca i naravno da bih željela tražiti da pupkovina otpulsira. No, međutim, na prošlom porodu pitali su me da doniram krv iz pukovine Ani Rukavina i pristala sam. Sad me čak pere pomisao da te matične stanice stavim u onu privatnu banku. 

Je li moguće pomiriti oboje ili moram izabrati između pulsiranja i spremanja? Ima li neka tema gdje se o tome već raspravljalo?

----------


## Apsu

Ima tema, ne mogu ju sad pronać. Al koliko se iz te teme sjećam, ne ide oboje, moraš birati.
A i privatna banka, znači ako spremiš sebi za svoje ne daj bože potrebe jednog dana, čini mi se košta toliko da boli glava.. Znači besplatno možeš dati za Anu Rukavinu, al za sebe masno placas..

----------


## Mojca

Tako je, ne ide oboje. 
Ili - ili.

----------


## Sani1612

Meni su sad na zadnjem porodu pustili da otpulsira bez da su pitali, uz komentar da daju bebeku njegovu krv. 
I baš mi je drago što im to postaje standard jer su i mojim cimericama tako napravili.

----------


## Beti3

Yummy mummy, ne radi se o toliko vremena, ne radio se ni o minuti. 

Pupkovina će prestati pulsirati u času kad dijete počne disati i disanjem dovoditi u svoju krv dovoljno kisika. Za to treba od pola minute, do minute vremena.

Tada se zatvara i duktus u pupku i više ne postoji komunikacija posteljica-beba. Porodničari i babice oduvijek bebu nakon što izađe iz rodnice, spuste malo ispod mamine zdjelice, da bi tih par sekundi i sila teža pomogla da sva krv koja može pređe iz posteljice u bebu. Nakon 30-60 sekundi, više nema protoka.

Ne znam zašto se uvriježilo mišljenje da se pupčana vrpca mora trenutno rezati nakon poroda. Čak je to pisalo i u novinama neki dan u vezi sa porodom bebe na Masleničkom mostu. Novinarka kaže da je životno važno odmah presjeći vrpcu.
A nije.

Ima vremena. Iako, rezali nakon minute ili kasnije, svejedno je. Naravno, ako je sa bebom i mamom sve fiziološki.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Tako je, ne ide oboje. 
> Ili - ili.


x

moja sestra je platila privatnu banku. uplatili, dobili doma spremnik, nosili na bus za zg (moja malenkost, sve mi bilo neugodno dati šoferu, kao da virus ebole prenosim :D), nakon mjesec dana dobili nazad novce jer uzorak nije valjao. 
a kaže mi frendica, koja radi u zakladi, da je mogla besplatno dati u zakladu, a onda da ionako da joj nedaj bože zatreba, najvjerojatnije bi opet imala taj svoj uzorak.
to nismo provjeravali, kako čula tako vam rekla.

----------


## casa

Ovo je cure pravo svjetonazorsko pitanje, pustiti da otpulsira ili dati uzorak u zakladu? Duuuugo se nad nečim nisam ovako zamislila. U rodilištima u kojiam sam ja rađala je procedura predaje uzorka zahtijevala maltene višemjesečnu pripremu,a  kako nisam rađala gdje stanujem to mi je zdravoseljački bilo prekomplicirano, a babice na mojim porodima su same razriješile moralnu dilemu, za koju dosad nisam ni znala da imam, i pustile da otpulsira. Ili su samo imale važnijeg posla taj tren nego da mojim sinovima režu pupkovinu...

----------


## Peterlin

> meni su na svetom duhu 2008. samoinicijativno čekali da otpulsira (ima to negdje i na rodinom DVD-u :D)- al nisu radili probleme oko toga


I kod mene se radi o bolnici Sv.duh - blaženi bili!

----------


## innu

> Ovo je cure pravo svjetonazorsko pitanje, pustiti da otpulsira ili dati uzorak u zakladu? Duuuugo se nad nečim nisam ovako zamislila.


Joj, i ja sam htjela i jedno i drugo. Naravno, objasnili su mi da nije moguće, ali procedura nije bila toliko komplicirana (za privatno ne znam), za zakladu Ana Rukavina je mm ispunjavao papirologiju dok sam ja bila u rađaoni. Poslije su nam samo javili da je uzorak ok i to je to.

----------


## Zuska

> za zakladu Ana Rukavina je mm ispunjavao papirologiju dok sam ja bila u rađaoni.


Mom dragom nisu htjeli dati da on sam ispunjava pa smo ispunjavali dok sam bila na stolu, doslovno sam rađala, on je čitao pitanja, a ja odgovorala između trudova, a kad sam rodila, rekli su da nastavimo dok ne završimo formular. Znam da sam u trenucima najvećih trudova zaključila da me sustigla sudbina u kojoj mi se birokracija osvećuje...nekako je pajtonovski to bilo. 

I sad sam u dilemi, moram je razrješiti u sljedeća dva mjeseca...

----------


## Zuska

> U rodilištima u kojiam sam ja rađala je procedura predaje uzorka zahtijevala maltene višemjesečnu pripremu


Kakvu pripremu? Ja došla u rodilište, ovi me pitali želim li dati uzorak, rekoh, može.... I onda mi zaboravili dati formular, sjetili se tek u rađaoni.

----------


## casa

Pa ne živimo svi u Zagrebu... U malim rodilištima potrebno ej unaprijed najavit da oni nađu formular, a prijevoz je komplikacija ravna hitnom carskom.

----------


## innu

Ha, ha Zuska, baš da pajtonovski...
Ja pušem od trudova a mm puše jer ima jadan puno papira za ispuniti  :drama:

----------


## Zuska

> Pa ne živimo svi u Zagrebu... U malim rodilištima potrebno ej unaprijed najavit da oni nađu formular, a prijevoz je komplikacija ravna hitnom carskom.


Naravno da ne živimo svi u Zagrebu, od mog rodilišta do Zagreba putuje se tri sata.

----------


## puntica

> S obzirom na to da količina krvi nije presudna, postoji mogućnost da uz dogovor 
> sa liječnicima/cama i primaljama na porodu možete ostaviti da pupkovina 
> otpulsira i tek onda ju klemati i prerezati. U velikom broju slučajeva, krvi će 
> u posteljici i pupčanoj vrpci biti dovoljno za dobivanje kvalitetnog uzorka. 
> Raspitajte se u ustanovi u kojoj planirate roditi o mogućnostima čekanja da 
> pupkovina otpulsira prije klemanja i uzimanja uzorka.


http://www.roda.hr/article/read/mati...-spasiti-zivot

Dakle, da, MOGUĆE je uzeti krv iz pupkovine NAKON što otpulsira. Samo se to ne radi jer je lakše to napravit prije. Nažalost.
Ovako je izbor između donacije/pohranjivanja i davanje djetetu sve njegove krvi. ufff

----------


## innu

c/p sa stranice zaklade Ana Rukavina:
_Da li je važan volumen krvi iz pupkovine?

     DA, potrebno je prikupiti svaki mililitar krvi iz pupkovine.  Naime, broj matičnih stanica proporcionalan je volumenu krvi iz  pupkovine. U većini slučajeva broj matičnih stanica u korelaciji je s  pohranjem volumenom. Što je veći volumen, više je stanica. To je posebno  značajno u slučaju kada se umbilikalna krv donira za opće potrebe. U  slučaju kada se krv iz pupkovine pohranjuje za vlastitu potrebu, volumen  je važan, ali nije presudan za uspjeh liječenja, jer se u večini  slučajeva krv iz pupkovine pohranjuje u svrhu budućeg liječenja osobe  čija je umbilikalna krv._

----------


## innu

Evo, ja sam zbilja bila uvjerena da jedno isključuje drugo. Ali zbilja nisam stekla dojam na porodu da bi im bio problem pričekati tih par minuta, dapače, bili su jako suradljivi. Možda zbilja je razlika kada se daje za zakladu ili kad ide privatno?

----------


## Apsu

> Kakvu pripremu? Ja došla u rodilište, ovi me pitali želim li dati uzorak, rekoh, može.... I onda mi zaboravili dati formular, sjetili se tek u rađaoni.


Vjerojatno se radi o tome da treba doći osoba koja vadi krv iz pupkovine, jer koliko znam, ne mogu to svi. A kad si ti rađala možda je baš bio tamo pa ga se nije trebalo zvat i to..
Kad sam ja razmišljala o tome da doniram krv, isto sam ( isto bi) prije poroda trebala napraviti formulare i odnijeti ih u bolnicu pa bi ih oni imali do poroda i kad bi me vidjeli zvali bi tog nekog tko uzima krv. Međutim, kad sam saznala da je za prikupljanje potrebno rezati odmah, odustala sam.

----------


## Zuska

> Vjerojatno se radi o tome da treba doći osoba koja vadi krv iz pupkovine, jer koliko znam, ne mogu to svi. A kad si ti rađala možda je baš bio tamo pa ga se nije trebalo zvat i to..


Ma ne, doktor koji je cijelo vrijeme bio tamo, koji me pregledavao, koji me pitao, to je i uzeo. Činilo mi se kao dobro organizirano, oni pitaju, ako rodilja da, uzmu i šalju. 

Nego, po ovome što su Puntica i Innu linkale, mogu zaključiti da ako bih privatno pohranjivala, onda bi se moglo oboje, i pulsiranje i pohranjivanje jer ne treba veliki uzorak, a ako želim ponovo u Zakladu, onda nema pulsiranja, odmah se reže i uzima sva krv.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ovdje u UK donirati krv iz pupkovine nije opcija. Znam jer sam zeljela donirati, tako da onda preostaje odluka rezati odmah ili pricekati. Makar eto, ja pecem razanj, a zec u sumi  :Wink:

----------

